# (SOLVED) Unable to change CAS latency



## Thimblewad (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi guys!

I just started fiddling with my RAM a bit, since I'm having trouble going over 2800 MHz on my Ryzen 7 1700. I've lowered the latencies a bit but I seem to be unable to change CAS to lower than 16. Any ideas or might this be a BIOS bug?








Spoiler



P.s.: This happened in an attempt to reach 420+ points in sincle core performance on CPU-Z, I made it!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Research your motherboard and bios. Go to ram makers site and check timings on your series of ram and then the next series up from that, check volts too.

Gigabyte hasn't really been known to be a serious oc board since after 2012/2013.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 22, 2018)

RAM frustrations are common on Ryzen builds, usually evokes comment in most reviews

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_1600/21.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> RAM frustrations are common on Ryzen builds, usually evokes comment in most reviews
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_1600/21.html



He is looking for help...



Thimblewad said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just started fiddling with my RAM a bit, since I'm having trouble going over 2800 MHz on my Ryzen 7 1700. I've lowered the latencies a bit but I seem to be unable to change CAS to lower than 16. Any ideas or might this be a BIOS bug?
> 
> ...



Try this thread

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-owners-zen-garden.231658/


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 22, 2018)

Thimblewad said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just started fiddling with my RAM a bit, since I'm having trouble going over 2800 MHz on my Ryzen 7 1700. I've lowered the latencies a bit but I seem to be unable to change CAS to lower than 16. Any ideas or might this be a BIOS bug?
> 
> ...


I can say your not alone, i got mine stuck so it would not go lower than 16 even though it saved my 15 input , i cleared cmos and reloaded a stable profile in bios , and disable Xmp , manually set the frequency and first five to six timings , set enough ram volts and if you can ,set ram initialisation volt the same ,that got mine right, booted too but i had crashes i blamed it for, good luck.
The other threads definitely for you though.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 22, 2018)

XMP is still enabled would be the only thing I can think of.



John Naylor said:


> RAM frustrations are common on Ryzen builds, usually evokes comment in most reviews
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_1600/21.html



Uhm ? His issue isn't instability or anything of the sort but rather a bug preventing him from changing a particular setting. Might want to check on that before posting some random answer.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2018)

I had trouble with certain CAS timings being overridden by I thought at the time was motherboard related. Turns out though when I swapped out the Ryzen 3 1200 for the Ryzen 5 2600X the problem went away so either microcode (AGESA) or something to do with Zen but not Zen+.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 22, 2018)

Is geardown enabled? Thatll stick you with even numbered CAS latencies only. Itll round whatever odd number you set up to the nearest even number. 

First thing that comes to mind and not something you expect to happen. Try disabling it. Often it is enabled by default.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 22, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> I had trouble with certain CAS timings being overridden by I thought at the time was motherboard related. Turns out though when I swapped out the Ryzen 3 1200 for the Ryzen 5 2600X the problem went away so either microcode (AGESA) or something to do with Zen but not Zen+.


I have a 2600x?? , Possibly ageisa though.


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2018)

Why should enabling XMP hurt anything? It's just a list of the correct (advertised) settings for said RAM.

If you're trying to push your RAM past those settings, it may or may not work. I can't get my ram to go from 1866 to 2133 just by setting it. I'd also have to raise timings and/or increase memory voltage.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2018)

Ryzens have issues with odd numbered Cas latencies - IIRC its related to gear down mode, which is enabled automatically on some boards. Try even numbers, and remember that RAM tends to OC worse on ryzen (especially first gen) compared to intel.

Definitely try Ryzen DRAM calculator


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 23, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Is geardown enabled? Thatll stick you with even numbered CAS latencies only. Itll round whatever odd number you set up to the nearest even number.
> 
> First thing that comes to mind and not something you expect to happen. Try disabling it. Often it is enabled by default.



I'll try disabling it now.



Mussels said:


> Ryzens have issues with odd numbered Cas latencies - IIRC its related to gear down mode, which is enabled automatically on some boards. Try even numbers, and remember that RAM tends to OC worse on ryzen (especially first gen) compared to intel.
> 
> Definitely try Ryzen DRAM calculator



Ryzen DRAM Calculator didn't help, I managed to get better results.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2018)

oh and by the way theres modded BIOS for your board available here
https://www.win-raid.com/t2739f44-OFFER-Gigabyte-GA-AX-Aorus-Gaming-BIOS-mod.html

Not a huge amount of extra features, possibly some bugs - but with the dual BIOS feature our boards have, worth giving it a shot on the backup bios


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 23, 2018)

Geardown on "Auto" was the issue. Thanks @robot zombie ! As someone mentioned the voltage was bumped from 1.2 to 1.35.



Mussels said:


> oh and by the way theres modded BIOS for your board available here
> https://www.win-raid.com/t2739f44-OFFER-Gigabyte-GA-AX-Aorus-Gaming-BIOS-mod.html
> 
> Not a huge amount of extra features, possibly some bugs - but with the dual BIOS feature our boards have, worth giving it a shot on the backup bios



Hmmmmmm :/ Gonna try it out I guess. Dual BIOS saved me once. 



Vya Domus said:


> XMP is still enabled would be the only thing I can think of.
> Uhm ? His issue isn't instability or anything of the sort but rather a bug preventing him from changing a particular setting. Might want to check on that before posting some random answer.



I still have XMP enabled, because all the other 100 timings are way lower than on "Auto".


----------

